# Prüfung LFV Weser Ems



## borland (3. Oktober 2008)

moin,

mein kollege und ich haben uns zur prüfung beim lfv weser ems angemeldet (selbstausbilder). die prüfung findet am 07.11.08 in oldenburg statt.

theorie ist klar.
eine frage zur praxis:
ich dachte die inhalte der praktischen prüfung in niedersachsen wären immer gleich? also ein paar würfe auf die ahrendbergscheibe.

in der prüfungsordnung vom lfv weser ems wird jetzt vom zusammenstellen einer (mehrerer) rute gesprochen.

hat schon jemand die prüfung dort abgelegt und kann darüber etwas sagen?

ich kann natürlich angeln und somit mir eine rute zusammenstellen, allerdings bin ich mir sicher, dass ich das in der prüfung bestimmt in einer (vielleicht nicht ganz nachvollziehbaren) reihenfolge machen muss.

reicht es hier z.b. die praxis der nrw prüfung bei fangplatz.de zu lernen?

thx fürs rege antworten

b.


----------



## Andy-583 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Prüfung LFV Weser Ems*

Hallo,

also ich habe meine Prüfung damals auch in Weser-Ems gemacht. Ist aber schon 11 Jahre her das Ganze. Das mit der Scheibe mussten wir damals nicht machen, aber eine Rute zusammenbauen war dabei. Es gibt glaube ich ne Posenrute und ne Grundrute fürs Friedfischangeln und ne Raubfischrute. Bin mir da aber nicht mehr sicher. 

In der Prüfung lief es so ab, dass wir zu dritt geprüft wurden. Der Prüfer nahm jemanden dran und sagte dann beispielsweise, bauen sie mir mal eine Rute zum Zander fangen zusammen! #6
Da musste man sich dann die passende Rolle mit Schnur, Rute und Zubehör raus suchen. Das ganze war dabei relativ leicht einzuordnen.

War alles halb so wild! Die Ruten waren bei uns damals die gleichen, wie beim Vorbereitungslehrgang. Aber den hast Du ja nicht, da wird es dann etwas schwieriger für Dich sein.

Gruß


----------



## borland (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Prüfung LFV Weser Ems*

vielen dank für deine antwort! #6
vielleicht ist die prüfung bei dem einen oder anderen hier keine 11 jahre her und der (die) jenige hat noch 1-2 tipps?

ich denke die online praxis prüfungsvorbereitung bei fangplatz + dem buch "fischerprüfung leicht gemacht" das ich mir beiamazon bestellt habe hilft schon ... ;-)

im grunde genommen ist es ja auch gar kein problem ´ne rute richtig zusammen zu stellen. mir graut nur davor, dass ich das dann nicht nach genau den vorstellungen des prüfers ( "das mach ich schon 300 jahre so ... ;-)) mache...

also wenn noch jemand ´nen tipp für uns hat: immer her damit, wird gerne genommen :vik:


----------



## Basti94 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Prüfung LFV Weser Ems*

Ich bin auch gestern mit dem Schein angefangen und ich glaube wir müssen eine Rute zusammenstellen.


----------



## borland (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Prüfung LFV Weser Ems*



Basti94 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gestern mit dem Schein angefangen und ich glaube wir müssen eine Rute zusammenstellen.



hi,
machst du deine prüfung dann auch beim lfv weser ems?
kannst ja mal übers ruten zusammenstellen berichten, dass wäre sehr nett :m

gruß

b.


----------



## Basti94 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Prüfung LFV Weser Ems*

Jop

Komme aus Lohne bei Vechta und du


----------



## staffag (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Prüfung LFV Weser Ems*

Also ich hab letztes Jahr die Prüfung hier im LK Cloppenburg gemacht, ist ja auch LVF Weser-Ems. Werfen war da nicht und Rute zusammenstellen auch nicht. 
Die Prüfer hatten einige fertige Ruten auf dem Tisch liegen und haben dann die Teilnehmer der Reihe nach aufgefordert eine Rute für (z. B.) das Forellen fischen auszusuchen und dann zu erklären, warum gerade diese Rute. Was das für eine Rolle ist, warum diese Schnurstärke usw. 
Ging ganz entspannt ab. 

Gruss aus CLP :m

Günter


----------



## borland (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Prüfung LFV Weser Ems*



Basti94 schrieb:


> Jop
> 
> Komme aus Lohne bei Vechta und du



aus brinkum / stuhr


----------



## borland (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Prüfung LFV Weser Ems*



staffag schrieb:


> Also ich hab letztes Jahr die Prüfung hier im LK Cloppenburg gemacht, ist ja auch LVF Weser-Ems. Werfen war da nicht und Rute zusammenstellen auch nicht.
> Die Prüfer hatten einige fertige Ruten auf dem Tisch liegen und haben dann die Teilnehmer der Reihe nach aufgefordert eine Rute für (z. B.) das Forellen fischen auszusuchen und dann zu erklären, warum gerade diese Rute. Was das für eine Rolle ist, warum diese Schnurstärke usw.
> Ging ganz entspannt ab.
> 
> ...



das hört sich doch schon mal gut an :m


----------

